# I?m converting my b7 A4 -> RS4



## Ronicollin (Nov 13, 2005)

*I´m converting my b7 A4 -> RS4*

Thought it might be intressting for you to follow my project. The car (Audi A4 2.0TQ) is built in Finland. Som pics of the ongoing project:
Parts (OEM)








Under construktion:








More pics to come when the project..


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: I´m converting my b7 A4 -> RS4 (Ronicollin)*

wow, thats gonna be sweet. any motor mods?


----------



## Ronicollin (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: I´m converting my b7 A4 -> RS4 (clark w. griswold)*

The engine is olny getting a power chip (245bhp). Brakes are swapped to RS4 though and coilovers are on their way..


_Modified by Ronicollin at 1:39 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## types conversion (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: I´m converting my b7 A4 -> RS4 (Ronicollin)*

what chip are you going with? apr. nuespeed. revo?


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: I´m converting my b7 A4 -> RS4 (Ronicollin)*

ahh im jealous this is what i want to do sooo badly but i dont have the time or money right now but give us sum details maybe i can use this to get a start on things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: I´m converting my b7 A4 -> RS4 (S4ItaliaGt)*

Is that process still going to be a lot cheaper than buying an RS4?


----------



## Ronicollin (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: I´m converting my b7 A4 -> RS4 (TooLow1.8T)*

The parts aren´t that expensive (that you might think).. I have got some good contacts/sponsors so the parts doesn´t cost me much more than the faktory S-line package.. Assembly/paintjob etc costs something aswell though..
I've uppgraded the brakes and steeringwheel&knop to OEM RS4 parts aswell. The seats are standard so far but I'm searching for used RS4 sport seats.
The chip is from a Swedish manufakturer..


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: I´m converting my b7 A4 -> RS4 (Ronicollin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B7Avant (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: I´m converting my b7 A4 -> RS4 (Ronicollin)*

wow! ambitious.
wheel choice?


----------



## widebaudi (Sep 23, 2002)

nice. i was surprised by the cost of parts as well, they aren't as expensive as i would have figured. are you keeping the red paint job as well?


----------



## 07a42pt0turbo (Mar 19, 2007)

thats gonna look pretty sick when its finished. do u have RS 4 rims for it? if not gotta get them. r u gonna do any other mods?


----------



## Ronicollin (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (07a42pt0turbo)*

The project is taking shape:








The car is painted orginal red, the roof is going to be black matching the 19" BBS Lemans with black centers. RS4 mirrors and front-grille is going to be black to.
Coilovers are still on my "things to buy" list


----------



## hachirokukid (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW..u gonna need something with a serious lip in order to fill that gap in the back..
looks great so far...
good luck


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: (hachirokukid)*

wow tht much of a difference. Y dont you just buy a RS4







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for effort


----------



## FlashA4 (Dec 18, 2006)

i would think because u cant get an RS4 avant. it would be completely unique, no?


----------



## DOGSLOVEDUBS (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: (FlashA4)*

Its only us westerners that don't get the Avant version.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: I´m converting my b7 A4 -> RS4 (Ronicollin)*

nice work man... I was all over this because all the parts are not that expensive in the US. But since I have a Avant its been a hard time getting a good price on the Avant bumper and the rear quarters. Still looking for the right price. One guy told me 3k just for bumper and quarters hahah


----------



## Tommi (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (BORA RSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORA RSI* »_wow tht much of a difference. Y dont you just buy a RS4







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for effort

Don't know how it is in Sweden but in Finland A4 avant 2.0TQ (standard equipment that includes US cold weather pg ? and maybe something ) is 50k euro. RS4 starts from 115k euro and avant starts from 117k....










_Modified by Tommi at 3:05 PM 3/24/2007_


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

this is an awesome project. can't wait to see the finished product. good luck!


----------



## YianniA4 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: I´m converting my b7 A4 -> RS4 (Ronicollin)*

where can you get RS4 parts? like the mirrors here in the us?


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Tommi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommi* »_
Don't know how it is in Sweden but in Finland A4 avant 2.0TQ (standard equipment that includes US cold weather pg ? and maybe something ) is 50k euro. RS4 starts from 115k euro and avant starts from 117k....

















That's like $66,700K, $153,000 and $156,000! Here in the US, the 2.0T Avant starts around 22.5K euro with a fully loaded RS4 coming in at about 53K euro



_Modified by mml7 at 9:04 PM 3/27/2007_


----------



## Tommi (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_







That's like $66,700K, $153,000 and $156,000! Here in the US, the 2.0T Avant starts around 22.5K euro with a fully loaded RS4 coming in at about 53K euro


My A4 was 54K even







.... If RS4 was that cheap here I would't be driving A4...
for 54 my car was hardly fully loaded.. Nav plus alone would have been 6k euro extra as all parts that are attached to a car are subject to car tax http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wazooz2424 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tommi)*

nm, just saw your location....


_Modified by wazooz2424 at 4:00 AM 3/28/2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: I´m converting my b7 A4 -> RS4 (YianniA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YianniA4* »_where can you get RS4 parts? like the mirrors here in the us?

The dealer just find someone with a dealer discount.... They are around 8-900


----------



## Tommi (Jul 1, 2005)

Where in Finland is this project going on? Do you know how many hours they will charge you? Before paint job.


----------



## Ronicollin (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Tommi)*

The car is made in Porvoo in Finland (Tomi Salminen Porvoon Takuusjuojaus). They do not charge me by the hour (thank God)








The car should be finnished this week










_Modified by Ronicollin at 10:54 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## MC Hammered (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (Ronicollin)*

Can't wait to see your finished project.
Should look sick!


----------



## OettyA3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, looks great...

can you PM me how you put the mirrors on? Ive got a buddy doing the same thing but they cant seem to get the RS4 mirrors put on


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: (OettyA3)*

Wow, roll down windows in the back...I love it! Europe...don't change!


----------



## Ronicollin (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (ACD)*

The project is 99% finished
















Miirors were fitted bolt on here in europe..

_Modified by Ronicollin at 11:16 AM 4-29-2007_


_Modified by Ronicollin at 11:17 AM 4-29-2007_


----------



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (Ronicollin)*

WOW


----------



## Ronicollin (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (chrislane31)*

Some new pics.T he car is still to be lowered (next week I hope)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (Ronicollin)*

looks real good....nice work man


----------



## Ronicollin (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thank you sir! Can´t wait to have it lowered (aprox 2" front ,1,5" back)










_Modified by Ronicollin at 11:56 AM 5-3-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (Ronicollin)*

I def have to do mine soon. any chance you can get me a good price on the rear quarters and the rear bumper, we dont get the Avant in the USA


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

awesome, love the way it turned out


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

wow, I was iffy on this project at first, but now all I can say is wow, great jog man, looks sexy! more pics once lowered please. P.S. Like the choice of wheels, no rs4 19s though?


----------



## Ronicollin (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I def have to do mine soon. any chance you can get me a good price on the rear quarters and the rear bumper, we dont get the Avant in the USA









The rear bumpers and corners + neccessary fitting stuff costs aprox 3000 dollars in sweden (the most expensive parts), you need to swap the rear doors aswell.. (1000,- usd a pair)
Your ride looks awsome though! Can you post pictures of your interior? Are theese Recaro toplines at the front? I have the same ones in my garage waiting to be installed..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (Ronicollin)*

















Is there any way you can email me a list of all the parts I need. Im about to order all the parts I can get in the US and im still on the hunt for the Avant stuff I need.. Email [email protected]


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Ronicollin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ronicollin* »_Some new pics.T he car is still to be lowered (next week I hope)

















Looks gorgeous. I like it without the roof rails. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

Kul med fler svenskar! Snyggt bygge!!


----------



## PDXA4 (Oct 9, 2001)

That is sweet...Very nice...


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (PDXA4)*

What a coincedence? My brilliant red B7 A4 just got sandwiched between two cars. I was taking into consideration an RS4 look from a few audi members who recommended it. Now I see how nice it'll look. However, $4k for all that stuff might not be possible. Congrats to you for getting it done though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ronicollin (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Spidee)*

Thanx for the comments.
Som uppdates have been done. The car is lowerd and got new rims (8,5 + 10x19"). The Roof is now black (pics later), so are the mirrors and soon the rims aswell..
The engine is also tuned to 245hp/380nm, gooood improvement!








... i swapped the gauge aswell
















...and the front brakes, RS4 original.












_Modified by Ronicollin at 12:22 PM 6-13-2007_


----------



## DOGSLOVEDUBS (Jul 29, 2006)

Car looks amazing!!! Any plans for a black headliner?


----------



## 03GTI-Vr6 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (DOGSLOVEDUBS)*

Those Rial's are sick and the rest of the car looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## widebaudi (Sep 23, 2002)

are those mud flaps i see?


----------



## SargeinAZ (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: (widebaudi)*

The car is amazing, congrats.


----------



## SargeinAZ (Nov 24, 2005)

thats cool untill you race someone


----------



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (SargeinAZ)*

What is the silver avant in this thread lowered on? The red one too.


----------



## FoRings (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: I´m converting my b7 A4 -> RS4 (Ronicollin)*

where did u get the steerring wheel from, was it a good price


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*

wow! very sweet project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

oh also... engine swap?!


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

Very sweet project. what size wheels are you running?


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

how can it run with rs4 gauge????did u do something on ECU or plug and play??


_Modified by smartyin at 9:28 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_how can i run with rs4 gauge????did u do something on ECU or plug and play??

Bigger question - does it show the oil temperature like it does in the RS4?? Curious in what work was done to swap out the dash.


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

do the buttoms on the steerinh wheel work?


----------



## Elberoth (Jan 16, 2002)

Are you gonna sell your old front brakes ?
If so I'm interested !


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (Elberoth)*

The car came out great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

incredible..


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Iheart1980 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (xgarage)*

Bump for updated pics!


----------



## fthelocust (Jan 24, 2007)

Amazing car! AWE tuning just finished a K04 upgrade for the b7 that would give your car some serious power to equal its show value.


----------

